# Chile's Braised Squirrel



## chilerelleno (Oct 20, 2016)

Last Winter my son and I hit the forests gunning for Peter Cotton Tail & Squirrel Nutkin.
Didn't see Peter, but Nutkin and his buddies abounded and we limited on the tree rats.

*Chile's Braised Squirrel*

_3-4 Squirrels per person
I use the forelegs, hindquarters, lower back and discard the upper back & ribcage.
One (1) small onion diced
1/2 cup of flour
Spices
One (1) can, Rotel tomatos (optional)_

Dredge the squirrel in flour/spices.
I use sea salt and garlic powder.
In a large skillet add just enough oil to brown the pieces.
Use whatever oil/butter you like, I like bacon grease.

Brown the squirrel on both sides with the onions.
You may want to move pieces around to cook evenly.







Lower the heat, add Rotel & quickly add enough water to just almost cover the pieces.






Bring to a slow simmer and cook covered for 1.5 hours.






Devour plain or serve over rice.






*Money shots, falling off the bones goodness.*


----------



## smokin kat (Oct 20, 2016)

Dang that looks great!!  We used to eat squirrel a lot when we lived in Alaska, but haven't had any in years.  Always loved it, though!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks good. Squirrel is tasty but been years for me as well. Grandma made them very similar to your's but took them more of an Italian direction. Fairly thick tomato sauce and served over Polenta with lots of Pecorino Cheese...JJ


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 20, 2016)

Your Grandma's Italian twist sounds great, thats one way I've never had them.
And I normally could go on like Bubba and shrimp recipes in Forest Gump, but with Squirrel recipes.

Sounds great, I love a good polenta.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 20, 2016)

Squirrel nuts, what????? 

Looks great! 

Braise them in a Dutch oven over the fire, takes it to the next level!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 21, 2016)

Looks delicious!

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 26, 2016)

Sorry I'm Late!!

Just found this one!!

Looks Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mighty Tasty!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I Love Squirrel, and I haven't had any for years. 

I never had the patience to clean them.

I used to take my GrandPop Squirrel hunting, and give him the Squirrels.

Then he'd skin & clean them, and my GrandMom would make "Squirrel Pies", and they'd always invite me to Dinner!!!

Sometimes I went without him, but I would drop off the squirrels at his house.

Couple days later I'd get a Phone call---"Hey Chunny" (Dutchy)  "You coming to Dinner--We got Squirrel Pie!!"

Those were Great Days!!!

Bear


----------



## betaboy (Oct 28, 2016)

Yum! Nice looking meal there!

I haven't had squirrel for a few years but we'd cook them the same way. I'm just trying to remember what I liked better; Red or Grey. Both very good but it seems I liked one a little better.


----------



## tropics (Oct 28, 2016)

Chile That looks fantastic I haven't had Squirrel in ages.

Richie


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 28, 2016)

How did I miss this one?!?

I haven't had squirrel in YEARS!  This would be a great way to break that dry streak!

Looks great


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 28, 2016)

Betaboy said:


> Yum! Nice looking meal there!
> 
> I haven't had squirrel for a few years but we'd cook them the same way. I'm just trying to remember what I liked better; Red or Grey. Both very good but it seems I liked one a little better.


Around here, Red Squirrels aren't much bigger than Chipmunks.

Probably take about a Dozen for one Pie.

I think they taste about the same---Grandpop used to say, "Not much meat on them, but Darn good Pickin' ".

Bear


----------



## betaboy (Oct 28, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Around here, Red Squirrels aren't much bigger than Chipmunks.
> 
> Probably take about a Dozen for one Pie.
> 
> ...


In the summer and early fall all I ever see are the little reds too but as soon as the cold snaps and/or get a little snow on the ground the monster reds come out, a lot of times to scavenge under the bird feeders.

Then along comes a chipmunk sized one and chases it away, makes me laugh every time.

Good eating for sure! 'Some' people I know say "It takes 4 hours in the oven to get them tender so I quit messing with them." I've never had that problem, but I've never put them in the oven either.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 28, 2016)

Betaboy said:


> In the summer and early fall all I ever see are the little reds too but as soon as the cold snaps and/or get a little snow on the ground the monster reds come out, a lot of times to scavenge under the bird feeders.
> 
> Then along comes a chipmunk sized one and chases it away, makes me laugh every time.
> 
> Good eating for sure! 'Some' people I know say "It takes 4 hours in the oven to get them tender so I quit messing with them." I've never had that problem, but I've never put them in the oven either.


I used to shoot them when they come close to my Birdfeeders, but I couldn't do it any more---Didn't have the heart to kill them any more.

So I got a Feeder with a 9 volt Shocker in it. One or two jolts, and they leave it alone.

Bear


----------



## betaboy (Oct 28, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> I used to shoot them when they come close to my Birdfeeders, but I couldn't do it any more---Didn't have the heart to kill them any more.
> 
> So I got a Feeder with a 9 volt Shocker in it. One or two jolts, and they leave it alone.
> 
> Bear


I've done that a few times in the past too. Not my style anymore either, more fun to watch them from the window.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 28, 2016)

Squirrel Care, in three easy steps.

Kill'em all  :AR15firing:

Cook'em  :grilling_smilie:

Eat;em  :popcorn


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 28, 2016)

One day I was watching our usual plethora of bird feeder thieves, and decided to off one for general purposes.  
Put a .22 pellet through her shoulders and she scampered 10' before falling to the ground.
I let her sit out there for awhile and her friends definitely took note, but alas, they'll be back.

Not ones to let anything we kill go to waste, little Ms. Nutkin was skinned, gutted and butchered.  My son laid claim for his lunch and today I cooked it up for him.

*Pan Fried & Oven Finished Squirrel*
1- however many squirrels for however many people.
Generally 3 squirrels per adult is a hearty serving.
Flour
Salt
Bacon Grease

Normally I would fry some onion with it and add some other spices, but my youngest boy is kind'a picky, so plain it was.

Cut up squirrel, dredge in flour, brown in skillet, wrap in foil, bake at 350' for 30-45 minutes.














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 28, 2016



















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 28, 2016



















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 28, 2016



















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 28, 2016



















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 28, 2016



















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 28, 2016


----------



## disco (Nov 1, 2016)

Sounds squirrelly to me! Points for a new cook to me.

Disco


----------



## betaboy (Nov 3, 2016)

Nice Chile!


----------

